# Sprunger Radial Drill Press Refurb....



## rbertalotto (Dec 18, 2020)

Got up this morning and checked out Tools on Craigslist. A Sprunger radial drill press for $125 caught my eye. Ever hear of this brand?

A phone call and a 15 minute trip and it was in my shop!
Excellent condition.....
View attachment 347755

View attachment 347756


But I simply can't leave thing like this alone......four hours later it now looks like this....

View attachment 347757

View attachment 347758


Painted the motor too. It's drying. Will mount tomorrow and try it out


----------



## 682bear (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a Sprunger floor model drill press...







It was a C-list buy a year or so ago. IIRC, I gave $50 for it...

-Bear


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 18, 2020)

Good score! Looks like I could turn mine into floor standing by just replacing the long tube.


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 19, 2020)

Went to Home Depot and bought a cabinet for it to sit on. But now I had a problem. How do I lift a very ungainly 150 pound + radial drill press from the floor to the top of the cabinet. Easy. Lag screw a piece of 5/4 lumber to the ceiling joists attach a 1500 pound rated Tie-Down cleat, and use my Come-A-Long.......No problem!


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 19, 2020)

Lots more details on the refurb here:

www.rvbprecision.com


----------

